# To Hire or to Buy



## Dav (Jan 30, 2009)

hi Advice wanted

We have a holiday property near loule and we are now spending all our holidays over in Loule. We have been hireing a car for the week. Now we are in a situation when we could do with buying a cheap 2nd hand car to leave in portugal. 
Any advice on where to buy etc would be much appreciated.

Dav:


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

It all depends on what you call cheap. Give us an idea and then i can tell you the bestest places to look.


----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

Try this link: 

Carros Usados, Automóveis, Motas e Barcos - AutOcasião

Or buy the Ocasião weekly paper.

Also this link:

http://www.standvirtual.com/


----------



## Dav (Jan 30, 2009)

silvers said:


> It all depends on what you call cheap. Give us an idea and then i can tell you the bestest places to look.


approx 1500 to 2000 euros


----------



## Dav (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks

approx 1500 to 2000 euros


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Dav,
Sorry I haven't got back to you sooner. Mitz seems to have covered most of the usual haunts, take a look here too.
Carros Portugal
You may also find a few used cars parked outside big shopping centres that are for sale, they will just have a telephone number in the window, that is not the price!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Ford Fieste 1994 1.1.cilindrada 700? EXCELENTE OPORTUNIDADE - Faro - Carros


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Opel Corsa B 1.5D - Oeiras - Carros


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Fiat Punto ELX 75 - Condeixa-a-Nova - Carros


----------



## Sue and Ian (May 5, 2009)

silvers said:


> Fiat Punto ELX 75 - Condeixa-a-Nova - Carros


Haha

We will have to re name you Silvers, your new name is Arthur Daley!! lol,

Only kidding chicken

sue


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

A sheepskin coat in this weather? :lol:


----------



## Sue and Ian (May 5, 2009)

silvers said:


> A sheepskin coat in this weather? :lol:



Don't want you to get chilly, Gotta keep toasty warm :rain:


----------



## Dav (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you very much for the information,

Its good to know that there is always someone to contact

Best Regards

Dav


----------



## Wendy Allen (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi Mitz,
We are interested in buying a car and Silvers mentioned that you may have a rover for sale. Have you any more details about the car ?

Wendy


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

We have a similar dilemma. The main problem is that with the cost of cars in Portugal 1500-2000 euros is only going to get a banger that is likely to go wrong.

Through the winter we were happy to keep renting at 300-400 euros per month with no insurance or service costs but we came unstuck this summer with either only very expensive cars available or none at all. 

Still not sure of the plan but think we will rent again through this winter and then look to buy before the Summer so we don't find ourselves carless again!

B


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

I do have to question the wisdom of buying a car if usage is low (probably less than about 15 weeks a year). By the time you add the cost of purchase then add servicing, tyres, parts, insurance, inspection, road tax, etc etc.

Then you have to add the cost of getting to and from the airport if the car is at home, the time lost taking it for inspections and service. The aggravation in sorting everything out if it breaks down any time; is it really worth it? (Its an old banger you are buying don't forget).

If you hire you get a freshly cleaned, safe, nearly new car, fully serviced, insured and ready to go the moment you step off the plane. If it breaks down or gets a puncture you call them and they bring another one. For less than 20 duros a day - for me that takes some beating as an option.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

I find this quite fascinating as we are also facing the same issue as the build of our house progresses. 

To rent or to buy a Car 

I am considering a third way, maybe this will be easier for us as we are likely to spend time in Portugal and the UK and that is leasing a Car in Portugal which can then be used back in the UK (should the need arise). The cost is lower than renting a car (or so my research to date seems to indicate), plus the usual benefits of a new and hopefully !! reliable car fully maintained vs. an unwarrantied older car.

Just a thought

Rob


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

NAH definitely not Arthhur Daley...Del Boy :juggle: :juggle: :juggle:


----------

